# Which bike - Pitch v. Rockhopper?



## HarrisonK (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey everyone. I've been a road cyclist for 6 years but know that I don't have much time for that anymore I thought I'd get into mountain biking (kind of). I'm in law school so I don't have too much time for anything but there are tons of trials near my house in St. Paul, MN. I would love to get an entry level mountain bike and take my dog on some rides. What should I get that would be equally as sufficient on the trials and the road? I was thinking either the base rockhopper 29er or the base pitch650b (both Specialized). The pitch is substantially cheaper, which is a definite consideration for a law student, but I at only $140 it shouldn't be a deal breaker. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Pitch is more of a hybrid.IF you want to do both trails and pavement with ease I would go with the Pitch. Rockhopper is more of a dedicated trail bike. Pitch is more of a recreational bike. Rockhopper is considered a sport trail bike.
It all boils down to what you like. Test ride both.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Rockhopper can do both trails and pavement. The fork is barely adequate.
The Pitch can do bike paths and pavement with smaller wheels. Like if you chose a road bike with 650 wheels. The fork isn't as adequate.
If you get into the more rocky/fun trails the Rockhopper's fork will limit you. A Raidon upgrade through Suntour would solve that. You could also improve the Pitch with a Raidon through the Suntour Upgrade Program.


----------



## HarrisonK (Aug 30, 2015)

What if I might want to upgrade in the future to some better componentry and make it more of a trail specific bike? Id hate to buy an entry level bike to find out that I outgrew it in a few years (skill wise). If I went with the Rockhopper and decided to wanted to get more serious on the trails, could I upgrade it enough to make it a good weekend warrior (for recreational use only, no racing)? Could I do the same with the pitch?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Doing the fork upgrade for $200 through Suntour will begin the upgrade. Usually wheels are also a good upgrade. Both bikes would take the same and be adequate.


----------

